
TikTok sent US user data to China, lawsuit claims - doener
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50640110
======
simonblack
And how different is it when US companies like Facebook and Google send
Chinese user data to the US?

Ridiculous media and legal beat-up. Mountains out of mole-hills. "Sauce for
the goose is sauce for the gander." Etc, etc.

